# A group interview @ Aldi (Area Manager)



## pearlpunjabi (2 Oct 2008)

Hi, everyone 
I have a group interview at aldi in a few weeks was just wondering if anyone can give some advise on what to expect. 
whats the best way to prepare for the interview. 
Thanx


----------



## PGD1 (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: A Group Interview @ ALDI ( AREA MANAGER)*

Whatever happens, be the first one to speak up to the first group question if possible. Try to become the leader of the group, without being too pushy. If you find you are becoming the leader/others are quiet, then make sure you do something like answer the question, but perhaps then ask some of the others for their opinion. You will all likely have name badges on. DOn't be shy to just pick somebody at random and ask what they think.


----------



## krissovo (2 Oct 2008)

A lot depends on the job description if they look for leadership at all then you must involve the whole group for opinions and ideas and win the majority of them for any response to answers.

If you are doing any tasks as a team and a leader has not been picked (this is called a "leaderless task"), its a powerful tool to asses the personalities in the group.  My advice is that once you have been given your task then suggest to the team that they appoint a leader (does not have to be you) and then complete the task.

Some ideas if you are the leader:
1. Clarify the task and ask any questions so you understand fully
2. Brief the team on the task and answer their questions
3. Brief the team on your plan and ask for input for any improvement or better ideas. 
4.  If a better idea comes up then run with it but you remain in charge
5. Assign clear tasks and your goals to the team as well as what you expect from them.  Involve everyone! If the team splits up at all then make someone in that team the senior.
6.  While on task praise your team and asses your plan with them
7.  Once complete debrief the team and give praise (never be negative) and discuss ways you could have performed the task more efficiently/better

If you do all that and even fail the task you will get a very good score, approx twice as much as if you charge straight into it and complete it.

Good luck


----------



## dtlyn (2 Oct 2008)

> Whatever happens, be the first one to speak up to the first group question if possible. Try to become the leader of the group, without being too pushy.


 
Seems like a contradiction in terms. 

Wait until you have something constructive to say, formulate it and deliver it with confidence.


----------



## z106 (2 Oct 2008)

dtlyn said:


> Seems like a contradiction in terms.
> 
> Wait until you have something constructive to say, formulate it and deliver it with confidence.


 
I wouldn't agree with that.

i think speaking up early is important - as if you don't, then you may feel you are self conscious about not yet having spoken while perhaps other around you already have.

I think say antthing (assuming it's not complete rubbish) as early as possible to settle the nerves and get you into the thick of it.


----------



## Askar (2 Oct 2008)

Interesting. 

Alternatively, you could just behave like the 'characters' in the Apprentice; say that you are the best person there - a dynamic team leader type who really wants the job and would do anything to get it, blame everyone else for any problems in assigned tasks; talk others down and generally promote yourself and your ability outrageously.


----------



## PGD1 (2 Oct 2008)

the speak up first thing works for people with nerves, as most people do if this is their first time in this situation.

It worked for me. I went to a group interview and the advice I got was "just speak first!!" I did, and then it slowly dawned on me that the other 15 people assumed I was going to be the leader, so I went all out and became the leader. I didn't really know what I was doing, but I was the one who got the job offer at the end of it.

You might speak first, and the others will take over, but having spoken first at least you are getting over the fear/nerves.

As I said, don't let it get to your head. I felt I was doing all the talking. So I looked around and just picked somebody at random who hadn't spoken and said "what do you think, Mary".


----------



## Damo24 (29 Jan 2009)

Hi all, I hope this is of some help to anyone thinking of doing these interviews...Last month I did an aldi interview for area manager.  

Everyone had to introduce themselves to each other with a brief overview of your education and career history. Then there was a survivorship scenario which lasted an hour. Basically there were 16 people in the interview and it was a case of whoever could shout the loudest. Then there was a few aptitute tests with numbers and then some similar tests on your analytical skills. This was ended with a one hour debate on Bertie V Brian Cowen. Again this was a question of whoever could shout the loudest. I personally am a very confident person but was very put off by how rude and obnoxious people were. The MD basically said at the end of the interview that he was looking for leaders, so pretty much if you were really vocal you might get a 2nd interview. There was a questions and answers section at the end where the MD pretty much said that you work your butt off for the first few years and may have to work up to 90 hours a week....you may have to be in Cork in the morning and Donegal in the afternoon.....

The best part was he said that 1 in 300 people that they interview are actually offered a position!!!!

So unless you really are willing to devote your life to this, i dont think the money or company car are even worth it if you dont get to see your friends or family.

Good Luck!


----------

